# Miracle gro organic choice potting mix



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey everyone just wanted to triple check and make sure miracle gro organic choice potting mix would work for my planted tank. If not what else could I use and will it hurt if I put a light layer of gravel over this? Thanks everyone!


----------



## FishKarl (Oct 6, 2012)

Won't hurt to cap it with gravel unless you oddly put too much. I have yet to do an npt as I am going to move across multiple states but I am going to use that soil albeit I'll be adding red clay. Recommend that you should hear another's thought on it first though.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok thanks I'm intending to pick some up later today if it isn't the right thing ill just use that in my garden in a few months


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

thats what I used and capped it with play sand.....so far so good. Just make sure to sift the soil first as I pulled out atleast 1.5lbs of sticks and other large debris


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

tilli94 said:


> Hey everyone just wanted to triple check and make sure miracle gro organic choice potting mix would work for my planted tank. If not what else could I use and will it hurt if I put a light layer of gravel over this? Thanks everyone!


Miracle grow organic potting SOIL, not MIX.
The one you want comes in orange colored bag.
The potting MIX conatains some organic's (possibly chicken manure ) which could elevate ammonia and light,plus ammonia = algae.
The MGO potting soil is just soil with some peat,and small pieces of wood that you may wish to sift out.
I might check the ingrdient's of both but i am near certain that the soil as opposed to the mix is what most use.(I did).

After quick google,,It is the orange bag ,not the green one you want. 
Could not find photo of bag that say's soil ,,but I remember being warned about the green bag ,so I went with the orange bag.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

1077 said:


> Miracle grow organic potting SOIL, not MIX.
> The one you want comes in orange colored bag.
> The potting MIX conatains some organic's (possibly chicken manure ) which could elevate ammonia and light,plus ammonia = algae.
> The MGO potting soil is just soil with some peat,and small pieces of wood that you may wish to sift out.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on the mix vs soil. I'm sure that I would have picked the mix if it wasn't for your advice. No plans to try in the near future but something I'm interested in trying at some point for a plant only set up.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok I'll make sure I double check ingredients. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

1077 said:


> Miracle grow organic potting SOIL, not MIX.
> The one you want comes in orange colored bag.
> The potting MIX conatains some organic's (possibly chicken manure ) which could elevate ammonia and light,plus ammonia = algae.
> The MGO potting soil is just soil with some peat,and small pieces of wood that you may wish to sift out.
> ...


The orange bag is the Mix. It's the one that should be used. Right color bag, you just mixed up which was which. The soil is in the green bag and contains I believe cow manure.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

eatmice2010 said:


>


None of the above. It's Miracle Gro Organic Choice Potting Mix. That's the one in the orange bag.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I no i just posted to solve the picture description problem lol


----------



## BWG (Oct 11, 2011)

lol OK, sorry I got confused cause you didn't post the orange one.


----------



## Psylk87 (Apr 18, 2012)

Okay I am confused now... So do you want to get the green bag or the orange bag? And is it true you can put your fish in it right after you set it up?


----------



## Sagat (Dec 13, 2012)

Orange.

This is what I used (and have seen recommended in here and on other websites), also from Home Depot:
http://m.homedepot.com/p/Miracle-Gro...650/100619045/

And yes, you can put your fish in after it's planted. The sticky written by OldFishLady is an excellent first-resource.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Is this it?


----------



## Sagat (Dec 13, 2012)

It is.


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

So, any MIX is ok? I just got the MG potting mix in a green bag (top left pic). While I didn't get the orange bag, what I got did say mix and the ingrediants don't mention manure.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

Make sure it has no added fertilizers or other additives. This is why we choose the orange bag. It has to be ORGANIC


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ok so how much of this do I need I'm filling my 36 gallon bow front and a 10 gallon bow front


----------



## twolovers101 (Sep 17, 2012)

Well I used the Miracle Gro Organic garden soil, it's worked fine for me, haven't have any problems and my plants and inverts are thriving


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

Good thing I didn't open it yet. I'll be exchanging it tomorrow.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

YES,,afte I got home,,checked the bag which still has enough to do another smaller tank, and it is indeed the organic choice potting mix in orange colored bag.
Sorry for the mis-information.
Was green bag I bought at first but decided not to use it after other's more expierienced with the product warned otherwise.
Can vouch for the potting mix by miracle grow which is what I used in two tank's.


----------

